# Solved: Outlook Hotmail Connector unable to connect to Hotmail



## laklak (Oct 1, 2010)

I am running Windows XP Professional 2002 and Microsoft Office 2003 (Outlook 2003)

I was using the older version of Outlook Connector to access my Hotmail account, but recently it said that I needed to upgrade it. The automatic upgrade did not work properly, so I manually removed/un-installed the old Outlook Connector, removed the hotmail account within Outlook, and I also removed a bunch of hotmail.ost files hanging around that seemed to have no data in them (in C:\Documents and Settings\Default\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook) - I believe they were formed when I was going through all the problems with the supposedly automatic upgrade).

Then I manually downloaded and installed the newest version 14.1 for 32-bit and through the Outlook connector interface within Outlook, re-added the Hotmail account. But now when I try to click on any Hotmail folder, the following error message appears: 
"Unable to display the folder. Microsoft Office Outlook could not access the specified folder location."

So I feel like I am back at square one and not sure how to get the Connector to start connecting. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## laklak (Oct 1, 2010)

Amazingly, I finally found the answer in another forum, of course only after I went to the trouble of making my earlier posting.

SETTING THE HOTMAIL ACCOUNT AS THE DEFAULT EMAIL ACCOUNT solves the accessing problem. I hope this can help some other poor souls out there!

I know some people have multiple hotmail accounts that they want to sync up with Outlook, and have no idea what to do in that case, but if you only have one account, this seems to work.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

But what if you don't want hotmail to be your default email account? I'm getting multiple errors about synchronizing my mail account and synchronizing my folder hierarchy...I don't understand.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Bump. Sometimes the only way I can receive my Hotmail messages is to go online. They are not reaching my PC inbox for Outlook 2007. I can post the string of errors, if that would help...


----------

